# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Calling credit πέφτουν οι κλήσεις μετά από 1 λεπτο

## xaris333

Καλησπέρα,

Χωρίς να έχω κάνει αλλαγές τελευταία οι κλήσεις από calling credit πέφτουν γύρω στο λεπτό ή πριν το σηκώσει ο άλλος, αλλά όχι όλες.

Γίνεται και σε yealink w60 και σε ένα Siemens ασύρματο στο ίδιο δίκτυο.

Καμία ιδέα?

----------


## sdikr

Με τι πάροχο;
Συνήθως κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει θέμα με Nat.

----------


## xaris333

Mε callingcredit. Δούλευε άψογα για 2 χρόνια. Έχω ορίσει manual NAT στο yealink και έχω καρφώσει την ip στο σχετικό πεδίο. Και με disabled τα ίδια. Δοκίμασα και stun αλλά 2 στις 3 κλήσεις δε βγαίνουν και πάλι πέφτει.

----------


## sdikr

> Mε callingcredit. Δούλευε άψογα για 2 χρόνια. Έχω ορίσει manual NAT στο yealink και έχω καρφώσει την ip στο σχετικό πεδίο. Και με disabled τα ίδια. Δοκίμασα και stun αλλά 2 στις 3 κλήσεις δε βγαίνουν και πάλι πέφτει.


Πάροχο δικτύου, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε έχει βάλει αυτός σε ΝΑΤ

----------


## xaris333

Eχω INALAN δεν έχει αλλάξει η IP εδώ και μήνες, άσε που δε νομίζω να το κάνει η συγκεκριμένη. Η modulus παίζει κανονικά με ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.

----------

